# Blockbuster Online and Netflix.... any word on 3D Blu Ray rental?



## Anthony1

I've yet to hear a single peep about Blockbuster Online or Netflix renting 3D Blu Rays. Has anybody heard anything on this? I'm not really the type of guy to buy movies. I just don't normally watch the same movie over and over. I mean, sure, I'll buy Raiders of the Lost Ark or Star Wars, or a true, true classic, but for the most part I'm strictly a renter. I prefer the Blockbuster Online or Netflix method, but I'm not currently a member of either service right now.


----------



## Lee Stewart

LOL! Rental of what?


If YOU can't buy one - what makes you think they can?


----------



## golferbradbest

lol, this is a total joke. You would think there would be 2 or 3 3d blurays for sale.


----------



## HiDefRev

Hey, it was the same way when CD players first came out around 1980. There were very few CDs for sale. Most stores had no idea what you were talking about when you asked for one. I purchased a Sony CD player, and enclosed was a coupon for 3 free CDs. Those were my first 3.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18712704
> 
> 
> LOL! Rental of what?
> 
> 
> If YOU can't buy one - what makes you think they can?



Well, DUH!










I know that you can't even buy a 3D Blu Ray yet, but eventually you'll be able to buy one soon, right? I thought I remember reading about MvA exclusivity running out, and that it would be available seperately. Some time in June or July I think.


I was just wondering if any Netflix or Blockbuster Online customers have possibly emailed the customer service to inquire about their pending support (or lack of it) of 3D Blu Ray. Basically, I'm wondering if either of them will rent any of them during the rest of the year. No need in concerning myself with a 3D Blu Ray player until I actually have something to watch on it. I have zero need for one until I can get it at Blockbuster or via Netflix. I wouldn't consider buying one until they are $19.99 or less, and I know it'll be a long time before that happens.


----------



## walford

I don't think you will see them avaiable from any rental companies until there at least 6 available for sale and that may not occur till next calendar year.


----------



## golferbradbest

ya, but you will have to buy another tv to get em again. lol, what a joke!


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18713476
> 
> 
> I don't think you will see them avaiable from any rental companies until there at least 6 available for sale and that may not occur till next calendar year.




Yeah, you're probably right. Which means really no reason to bother with 3D Blu Ray until some time in 2011. Lame is an understatement.


----------



## ndb3

Any update on 3D Blu-ray rentals from Netflix now that there are a bunch of titles available?? I've been searching google, but haven't found anything...


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndb3* /forum/post/19500775
> 
> 
> Any update on 3D Blu-ray rentals from Netflix now that there are a bunch of titles available?? I've been searching google, but haven't found anything...



I have been wondering the same thing for awhile. Eventually i am sure netflix will get into renting these but have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Lorum

BB Online has Dinosaurs Alive and Grand Canyon showing 3D blu ray versions available early December.


----------



## buzzard767

I talked to NF customer service. They are unable to get releases that contain the 3D format only so until the suppliers break up their 3d Blu-Ray/2d Blu-Ray/DVD/Digital Copy combo packages 3D rental isn't going to happen. The exception would be if a BD disc has 2d on one side and 3d on the other.


----------



## walford

Any 3D blue-ray formatted can be played in 2D on a 2D or 3D BR player. This is because 3D BR disk use the MVC(2D+Delta) format.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19527394
> 
> 
> Any 3D blue-ray formatted can be played in 2D on a 2D or 3D BR player. This is because 3D BR disk use the MVC(2D+Delta) format.



While that is supposed to be true, it current isn't. There are quite a few 3D BD titles that only play on 3D BD players, due to how they were authored. Whether that was on purpose or not is a different story. I think it was done on purpose, since the titles that don't play on regular BD players are exclusive titles.


With that said, those same discs can play via a software player, by selecting the individual m2ts file.


----------



## walford

What 3D blue ray 3D disks that have the licensed Blue-Ray 3D logo on them do you have that do not meet the 3D Blue-Ray specs by not being able to played in 2D mode?


----------



## eieiopig

Hello everyone,


Just thought I'd post what Blockbuster wrote me...


----------beginning of message----------

Hi eieiopig,


Thank you for contacting Blockbuster Customer Care.


We appreciate your suggestion to add the titles:


Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs Blu-ray 3D

Monster House Blu-ray 3D

My Bloody Valentine Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Dinosaurs Alive Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Wild Ocean Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Grand Canyon Adventure Blu-ray 3D

A Christmas Carol Blu-ray 3D

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore Blu-ray 3D

Clash of the Titans Blu-ray 3D

Polar Express Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Deep Sea Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Under the Sea Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Space Station Blu-ray 3D

Open Season Blu-ray 3D

Magic Borneo Blu-ray 3D

Magic Costa Rica Blu-ray 3D

The Last Airbender Blu-ray 3D

Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Film in 3D Blu-ray 3D


to our online library. I've submitted your request to our online buyers. If the titles you requested are available and meet our approved MPAA ratings, we may add them to our library.


We add new titles to our site every day. Use the links in our navigation bar under the "Rent" tab to help you find them. You can also use our "Search" box at the top of our web page if you already know what you want. If you have any more recommendations, please let us know.


To ensure consistency in shipping, we recommend keeping 10 or more available titles in your Queue. You can also set your preferences for shipments based on speed vs. Queue order. Go to My Account; Manage Account Settings; and choose Speed vs. Queue ship preferences.


Should you have any other concerns, please feel free to contact us anytime.


Jenny

Blockbuster Customer Care


Follow us on Twitter for news, special deals and info on upcoming releases.
http://twitter.com/blockbuster_com 


Customer (eieiopig) - 11/18/2010 11:02 PM

Please purchase the following Blu-ray 3D movies and have available to rent:

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs Blu-ray 3D

Monster House Blu-ray 3D

My Bloody Valentine Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Dinosaurs Alive Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Wild Ocean Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Grand Canyon Adventure Blu-ray 3D

A Christmas Carol Blu-ray 3D

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore Blu-ray 3D

Clash of the Titans Blu-ray 3D

Polar Express Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Deep Sea Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Under the Sea Blu-ray 3D

IMAX: Space Station Blu-ray 3D

Open Season Blu-ray 3D

Magic Borneo Blu-ray 3D

Magic Costa Rica Blu-ray 3D

The Last Airbender Blu-ray 3D

Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Film in 3D Blu-ray 3D

------ Please do not remove your unique tracking number! ------


----------end of message----------


So, Blockbuster does not have ANY Blu-ray 3D movies available yet. They have not even purchased any for rental. Plus, there is no definitive date set for them to have Blu-ray 3D available for rental.


----------



## JLennerth

I just called today and they said they just had a meeting to discuss carrying them. Probably was b/s just to get me to think they might so I wouldn't b#tch


----------



## Nebor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLennerth* /forum/post/19646119
> 
> 
> I just called today and they said they just had a meeting to discuss carrying them. Probably was b/s just to get me to think they might so I wouldn't b#tch



You called blockbuster or Netflix?


----------



## hceuterpe

I hear ya. At the rate things are going, I'll probably have died of old age when BB finally gets around to carrying Avatar 3D.


----------



## ChldsPlay

According to their (Blockbuster) site, Resident Evil: Afterlife and Grand Canyon: River at Risk are available on 3D blu-ray (There is also a standard blu-ray listed for GC: RaR).


----------



## TC14

Netflix currently does not carry 3D Blu-ray disks. If you're a Netflix customer and want to be able to get 3D Blu-ray disks from them, Call them. Their toll free number is on their contact us page.


They claim to be considering 3D Blu-ray, but they claim demand is not there. What better way to let them know there is growing demand than to call them.


----------



## Don Landis

Blockbuster local store is now carrying 3D Tron as well as Kinect amd Move games. Haven't seen any 3D movies yet though.


----------



## GregK

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ChldsPlay* 
According to their (Blockbuster) site, Resident Evil: Afterlife and Grand Canyon: River at Risk are available on 3D blu-ray (There is also a standard blu-ray listed for GC: RaR).
Even though Blockbuster shows the 3D coverart for RESIDENT EVIL AFTERLIFE, and "3-D" is noted in the title, the bluray they mailed to me was the 2-D version.


While Blockbuster has GRAND CANYON and another DINO 3D flick listed, in my queue, both titles are currently shown as "unavailable"...


Blockbuster: Clear as mud.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GregK* 
Even though Blockbuster shows the 3D coverart for RESIDENT EVIL AFTERLIFE, and "3-D" is noted in the title, the bluray they mailed to me was the 2-D version.


While Blockbuster has GRAND CANYON and another DINO 3D flick listed, in my queue, both titles are currently shown as "unavailable"...


Blockbuster: Clear as mud.








LOL - that and a few of the movie titles have the moniker "3D" in them like:


Step Up 3D


Piranha 3D


----------



## GregK

What was bad about Blockbuster and Resident Evil is they actually showed the 3-D BluRay cover art, instead of the 2D Blu version.


----------



## Droozy

I called both (not that it will do any good) but said that who ever carries 3D bluray first will get my business.


I am currently a netflix subscriber, and a blockbuster brick&morter store member. Oddly Netflix seemed as if they really could care less on the phone when I said that, and then when logging into yahoo today I find this article:

http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/43...ho-prefer-dvds


----------



## jeffdom

blockbuster has way more interest in carrying blu-rays, and Blu-Ray 3-D. I happen to be in the store while a district Manager was there and mentioned the 3-D movies, he told me they are a few pen strokes away from carrying titles online. My local blockbuster has probably over 1,500 blu-ray titles in stock and online has way more available even compared to Netflix


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19856217
> 
> 
> blockbuster has way more interest in carrying blu-rays, and Blu-Ray 3-D. I happen to be in the store while a district Manager was there and mentioned the 3-D movies, he told me they are a few pen strokes away from carrying titles online. My local blockbuster has probably over 1,500 blu-ray titles in stock and online has way more available even compared to Netflix



Sure hope this is true!










Ed


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droozy* /forum/post/19855713
> 
> 
> I called both (not that it will do any good) but said that who ever carries 3D bluray first will get my business.
> 
> 
> I am currently a netflix subscriber, and a blockbuster brick&morter store member. Oddly Netflix seemed as if they really could care less on the phone when I said that, and then when logging into yahoo today I find this article:
> 
> http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/43...ho-prefer-dvds



More evidence that Netflix caters more to the quick pick movie and TV watcher than audio/videophiles. Good business model or not, with 30 day delayed releases from 4 major studios, limited copies, premium charge for Blu-Ray, poor streaming audio and video quality, and altogether discouragement of physical media rentals... they really don't offer me what I am looking for any longer.


----------



## jadeezra

The playstation 3 store has a nice selection. You can either rent or buy most of them.


----------



## madmadworld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/19860055
> 
> 
> The playstation 3 store has a nice selection. You can either rent or buy most of them.



how and where is this store ? link of titles thanks


sorry but i'm old and don't play games lol


----------



## FronzDan

 The Playstation Store is online and only accessible and useable by a PS3 or PSP. Download and streaming content only.


----------



## madmadworld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FronzDan* /forum/post/19879905
> 
> 
> The Playstation Store is online and only accessible and useable by a PS3 or PSP. Download and streaming content only.



thanks

was ready to finally to go blu ray with this 3d stuff. but no rentals is a deal killer. maybe by the time the new ones come out and if the 2d to 3d converting works ok.


----------



## bachuka

I just found this site.....rented one movie from them and they are legit so far. I was initially worried about paying full price for the movie and then have them refund most of the money back to me but so far so good. Will rent more from them.

www.3d-blurayrental.com/ 


This other thread is also discussing topic and new 3D rental service:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1322117


----------



## 3Dude

Yogi Bear, Grand Canyon: River at Risk, Dinosours Alive, and Resident Evil: Afterlife are the only Blu-ray 3D movies I've heard that's on Blockbuster right now.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Dude* /forum/post/21028623
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear, Grand Canyon: River at Risk, Dinosours Alive, and Resident Evil: Afterlife are the only Blu-ray 3D movies I've heard that's on Blockbuster right now.



Has anyone actually got a 3D disk ? What it says on the site & what actually comes home can be different.


Wondering whether to move from Netflix/Qwikster to BB.


----------



## 3DBluRayRentals

A great place to rent 3D Blu-ray movies is at www.3dblurayrentals.com


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Dude* /forum/post/21028623
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear, Grand Canyon: River at Risk, Dinosours Alive, and Resident Evil: Afterlife are the only Blu-ray 3D movies I've heard that's on Blockbuster right now.



They have Polar Express 3D (but the only way *i* could find it is by going to regular title and clicking on other formats)


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umenon* /forum/post/21049983
> 
> 
> They have Polar Express 3D (but the only way *i* could find it is by going to regular title and clicking on other formats)



Did you get it & verify that it was 3D ?


Anyway, I cancelled Netflix and enrolled with BB. I've a couple of 3D BDs - I'll report what I actually get.


What I did was to look for "other formats" and put the one that said 3D in the queue.


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21052619
> 
> 
> Did you get it & verify that it was 3D ?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I cancelled Netflix and enrolled with BB. I've a couple of 3D BDs - I'll report what I actually get.
> 
> 
> What I did was to look for "other formats" and put the one that said 3D in the queue.



Sorry ... the 3D version of Polar Express at Blockbuster is the 2008 release for Red/Blue anaglyph glasses.


----------



## jb11

Blockbuster now shows they have Green Lantern 3D in stock. My trial ran out, but I am going to subscribe through Dish soon, I hope they keep getting more 3D blu's.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umenon* /forum/post/21067049
> 
> 
> Sorry ... the 3D version of Polar Express at Blockbuster is the 2008 release for Red/Blue anaglyph glasses.



Yes - reported this a couple of days back.


----------



## zadam123

I talked to blockbuster at the store by me and they said that the movie companies wont let them rent 3d movies, they want you to buy them instead and are stoping BB from getting them


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zadam123* /forum/post/21141624
> 
> 
> I talked to blockbuster at the store by me and they said that the movie companies wont let them rent 3d movies, they want you to buy them instead and are stoping BB from getting them



Possible for new releases - but unlikely for older movies. My local BB guys just said - there isn't enough demand.


So, anyone who wants 3D pls go and ask the local BB about it. Also write to BB online.


Apparently when it comes to 3D, Netflix, BB & Dish network want to be followers, not leaders.


----------



## 2000soldier

I typed 3D blu ray rentals in search engine after recently installing a new 3D home theatre, small start up company appears first, was a bit wary at first so got a $50 Visa gift card, they are legit, ship for free and have all current titles, in addition I had purchased 3 combo packs for $35 each, I do not watch movies twice, they gave me $28 in store credit for each after I watched them and their CS is great, I email a question and usually get an answer in hours, just ordered Cars 2, Captain America, and Cats and Dogs will have them by weeks end, heck withnBBand Netflix, prices range from &5-$8 each but they are only game in country!


----------



## Walternate

I just received the Green Lantern 3d blu-ray disc from Blockbuster. I haven't played it yet but it does say 3d blu ray on the disc so I have to assume it's the real thing.


----------



## Walternate

Watched it tonight. 3d Blu ray is verified. Hopefully Blockbuster will be releasing more 3d Blu ray soon.


----------



## mpholic

Just yesterday I rented Green Lantern and Thor at Family Video (a chain predominately in midwest). They have a number of titles in 3d but very few copies of each. Everything was in yesterday.


----------



## 3D guru

Hey guys, I personally rent from 3DbyMail.com They offer a similar service to n**flix, but specialize in 3D Blu-ray rentals.


----------



## karlsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D guru* /forum/post/21549025
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I personally rent from 3DbyMail.com They offer a similar service to n**flix, but specialize in 3D Blu-ray rentals.










Is Texas your shipping location??


----------



## 3D guru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlsch* /forum/post/21550139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas your shipping location??



You are correct they ship out of Dallas/Fort Worth. Which works great for me because I live in East Texas


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D guru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I personally rent from 3DbyMail.com They offer a similar service to n**flix, but specialize in 3D Blu-ray rentals.



So what's the deal with them? I looked at their web site but don't see any info about pricing?


----------



## 3D guru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/21553827
> 
> 
> So what's the deal with them? I looked at their web site but don't see any info about pricing?



Well, I know that their prices start at $24.99/mo. I personally only found out by completing the sign-up process.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D guru* /forum/post/21553860
> 
> 
> Well, I know that their prices start at $24.99/mo. I personally only found out by completing the sign-up process.



Thanks for the response, at that price I think I'll take a pass.


----------



## karlsch

I also went through the sign-up up and found that it's $24.99 per month for one out at a time.


Apparently they have a Netflix style queue. For this to make sense for me I would have to watch at least 4 per month (which might be hard to do with shipping times). Since there are only about 8 more 3D Blu-rays that have been released that I want to see, I would deplete my queue in two months.


I decided to stay with 3DBluRayRentals.com because they charge you for each one that you rent. Since I am almost to the point where I will only be interested in renting newly released discs, this works out better for me.


Maybe in the future, when there are at least a dozen new releases every month (ha!!-ha!!), I might be able to fill a queue.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/21554037
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, at that price I think I'll take a pass.



Me 2!!!







That's just nuts!










Ed


----------



## scmeis1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walternate* /forum/post/21181995
> 
> 
> I just received the Green Lantern 3d blu-ray disc from Blockbuster. I haven't played it yet but it does say 3d blu ray on the disc so I have to assume it's the real thing.




I rented this 2x, and both times received the 2-D version. When I inquired customer service, I was told this:


Our rental copies we only provide the 2D copies, and the 3D copies are available for purchase only. For you to know if a title is available in 3D or not, simply click on the movie's box art then click on "View All Versions". The next page will show if that titles is available in 3D or not. We do not, however, have 3D glasses. You may purchase these glasses from your local Blockbuster store. We add new titles to our site every day. Use the links in our navigation bar under the "Rent" tab to help you find them. You can also use our "Search" box at the top of our web page if you already know what you want.


----------



## Walternate

I'm not sure what to tell you. I rented it and it was no doubt 3D. I just returned Harry potter the deathly hallows pt 2 and it was also in 3D.


Sounds like the advice you received from customer service is correct except the part about having to purchase them to get 3D. You have to be sure to scroll down in the "view all versions" popup window to see the 3D blu ray selection. It's the third one down. It also sounds like they don't know the difference between 3D blu ray and anaglyph 3D, since they mention not sending glasses. Of course they wouldn't.


----------



## Walternate

Make sure the title is like this, "Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]". If it doesn't say 3D Blu-ray then it's not.


----------



## Walternate

I also rent 3D movies from 3d-blurayrental.com. Not the rip off version 3Dblurayrentals.

They almost completely ripped off the web site name from 3d-blurayrental, as well as charge a lot more for rentals if you read the not so small print. With 3D-blurayrental you pay a bit more up front but you have 14 days to view the movie, including shipping time. Plus their price includes shipping. The other guys might appear to be less but then you add shipping and .99 for each day you have it more that the one day allowed to view it and before you know it you'll be paying a lot more.


Just an FYI, I have no affiliation to either of the above two mentioned companies.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walternate* /forum/post/21717145
> 
> 
> I also rent 3D movies from 3d-blurayrental.com. Not the rip off version 3Dblurayrentals.
> 
> They almost completely ripped off the web site name from 3d-blurayrental, as well as charge a lot more for rentals if you read the not so small print. With 3D-blurayrental you pay a bit more up front but you have 14 days to view the movie, including shipping time. Plus their price includes shipping. The other guys might appear to be less but then you add shipping and .99 for each day you have it more that the one day allowed to view it and before you know it you'll be paying a lot more.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, I have no affiliation to either of the above two mentioned companies.



+1!


Agree 100%! Make sure to rent from the site with the - (hyphen) in the address. The other site is rip off IMO!


Ed


----------



## Greg1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Dparty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We rent blu-ray 3D movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check us out please, and compare to competition. Constructive feedback is most welcome!
> 
> 3dparty.org



Hi, I'm interested, especially so as I'm located in the state of NY. Is return shipping pre-paid?


----------



## saltysteven

Netflix on my xbox is supposed to be excellent but half the movies like Ironman 2 look like crap.


----------



## Richard in SF

3D with the hyphen seems like the deal, but you can also stream via VUDU. I just got account, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Greg1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Dparty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We rent blu-ray 3D movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check us out please, and compare to competition. Constructive feedback is most welcome!
> 
> 3dparty.org



I decided to try 3Dparty.org as mentioned I live in NY and the prices/policy seemed fair enough to me. Rented Space Station 3D on Saturday (after business hours), they notified me upon shipment (Monday), and received today (Wednesday). Disc came in a red sleeve with clear plastic center, disc is in perfect condition (no smudges or scratches); pre-paid return envelope was included. So far a good experience.


One suggestion I have is to add some sort ID marker to the return envelope to know who is doing the returning in case then return address gets smudged or falls off (I use stickers). Not a problem right now, but may be if you get more orders!


I will do a follow-up, but so far so good! Definitely worth trying if you're in the northeast.


----------



## DanInSanJose

*Hi 3D at 3D-BluRayrental.com*


Your website is VERY confusing regarding the methods of renting, the costs and your policies. I just subscribed then canceled 20 minutes later because I was so confused ! (well, it seems to happen a lot to me







)

Maybe all this is on your site and I got lost (again) and of course, I don't ask for directions, I just confidently drive around (and around)


Now, you sent an email that helps a lot, I wish I had it before I canceled. I'll resubscribe









This is for the $15.99 subscription, maybe it'll help others understand and subscribe.

(following *emphasis* is mine to highlight the best points)

Thank you for signing up for our Subscription service for *one disc at a time rental plan*. The service is effective immediately. You will be *billed monthly at $15.99* starting today until you cancel your subscription. There are a *max limit of 5 rentals per/month*. Please follow these instructions below to rent your first movie.


Step One – Renting a movie:


• Go to our website and select the first movie you would like to rent. You can only select one movie since you are on the One Disc at a time plan. Do not add more than one movie or you will receive an error message or we will reject your order. The *only exception are specialty rentals priced above $8 per/rental.* If you want to rent one of those titles, please email us separately.

• During checkout, you will notice that your last name will be followed by (Sub One). Please do not delete that. That will let us know which plan you are signed up for.

• You will need to *enter in your credit card information but your order total will be zero when you complete the checkout.* ((( _this is where I canceled_ )))

• After you complete your order, we will email you shortly the status of your order and when the title will ship. If there is a short wait, you may place another order while waiting for that title.

• There are a max limit of 5 rentals per/month. The limit is based off of movies shipped per calendar month and not when your subscription is activated.


Step Two – Returning and renting your next movie:


• You may *keep the rental as long as you wish* as long as you are still paying the active subscription. When you are ready to return the movie to get your next title, please place the movie in the mail in the provided return envelope. ((( _of course we at AVS appreciate that the movies are returned asap_ )))

• Go back to our website and select your next movie rental of choice. Remember to *rent only one movie and not more than one*.

• During Step 5 of the *checkout process, please indicate in the “special instructions” box the date in which you put your current rental in the mail.* We will validate this date by looking at the postmark date provided by the USPS when we receive the return. If there are discrepancies with the date you provided and the postmark date, that could result in the cancellation of your subscription account. By putting the date in which you returned the movie during the checkout phase, *you do not have to wait until we receive your return before we ship out the next rental.*


Cancellation:

• Your account is active until you cancel your account by emailing us at [email protected] You may cancel at anytime.


Please let us know if you have any questions. We thank you for your business.



Fantastic!

Ok, now we wanted to rent a movie and their extremely efficient staff sent the following so no problem:

Thank you for your order. We apologize but your selected movie rental(s) will currently be a short wait of about 1-10 days. We try and stock titles so that it’s available for shipping within 1 business day, but sometimes, there are short waits. We guarantee that the movie(s) will ship within 20 days. You will receive another e-mail from us once the movie has shipped.


If you want to get something right away, below is a link to a list of movies currently available for immediate shipping. If you are a subscription customer, you may place another order for the same amount of movies in which you are waiting for, but please choose a movie that is currently in stock. If you do place another order, you do not have to re-order this title(s). It will ship when it is available. Please keep in mind, our inventory is constantly being updated so please order soon (immediate availability is not guaranteed).

http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/-strse-436/List-of-Available-Movies/Detail.bok 


If your order contains a pre-order, we will give you an update by the release date. We thank you for your business.



*3D*

I noticed that you link to this forum to showcase your customers. IMHO you should keep this as your customer feedback forum going forward. (if there are no AVS rules against it).

The folks here are the most knowledgeable experts anywhere, and as you can see, by following their advice you will soon be overwhelmed with new business.









*AVS folks,*

Thanks sooo much.

Because of you, we just installed our BenQ W7000, True Depth glasses and bought Hugo for our premier. WOW, were we thrilled !

Our 110" Stewart Firerhawk exploded with light and color and with the 3d glasses it was better than the theater. Our trusty Sony VPL-VW10HT is officially retired. Even the 8 Martin Logans sounded better.


----------



## mineral456

3dparty.org, just like netflix, only for 3d blurays, which is the best way to watch 3d content (that is until streaming can handle that much data!), paying a few bucks per disc beats shelling out 20 to 40 bux per disc. It's tough for me though, some 3dblurays I feel are must buys, like avatar, prometheus, avengers, IMAX documentaries. But then ones like Final Destination are great for one time views so I rent them.


I love 3Dblurays!!!


----------



## silentjay1980

I tried a 2 disc subscription at 3dparty.org. Figuring since im in the same state its a better value then per disc. I have to say im hugely disappointed. I signed up on the 15th of feb. First two titles shipped the next day and recieved about 4-5 days later ( i am in the same state).I thought this was a little long but ok. I returned them the day after i got them and since they have not shipped the next two. Countless emails go unanswered and phone calls are met with "the google subscriber cannot be reached, leave a message". No return phone calls. My next step is to call my cc company to see if i have any recourse, i wished i used a prepaid cc. I highly recommend against them.


Jason


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mineral456*  /t/1253517/blockbuster-online-and-netflix-any-word-on-3d-blu-ray-rental/60#post_22631119
> 
> 
> 3dparty.org, just like netflix, only for 3d blurays, which is the best way to watch 3d content (that is until streaming can handle that much data!), paying a few bucks per disc beats shelling out 20 to 40 bux per disc. It's tough for me though, some 3dblurays I feel are must buys, like avatar, prometheus, avengers, IMAX documentaries. But then ones like Final Destination are great for one time views so I rent them.
> 
> 
> I love 3Dblurays!!!



My solution to that dilemma is to rent and then decide to buy. Since starting to rent I have purchased Spy Kids Game Over and Top Gun. That's because I felt they were worth watching over and over. The rest are one timers.


----------



## FanIn3D

Yeah, similar problem with this 3DParty.org. Tough to get emails answered, several days one way in the mail (just returned first rental, sent email about it yesterday, but no activity on next rental despite what the TOS says) plus the first rental was a no-play: lockups, skips and eventually had to give it up because I couldn't continue. Will give them a second week and see if thing get better but not too hopeful.



Followup:

Things are VERY SLOW with this company. Although they say there is no limit to how many DVDs you can rent per month as a subscriber, it would be unlikely that you could get a turnaround of 4, if that many. Looked up return address on Google Maps: shows up as just a Post Office so this is some kind of "P.O. Box' although it doesn't show up as such on the label. Also, seems like these folks don't check their email very often or just ignore them. NOT good customer relations that way. Prices are higher than 3D-blurayrental.com - looks like I'll be switching soon because of the LONG waits and lack of response.


----------



## Triny

VERY VERY DISAPPOINTED WITH 3DParty.org. They have not mailed blu rays in my wish list even after I informed them that I put the discs in mail as per their policy nor have they mailed even after receiving the discs physically! No replies to messages, that I consider VERY RUDE! I can only assume that they want to limit to max 4 discs per month for one at a time subscription even though their TOS says "UNLIMITED". I WOULD STAY AWAY FROM THEM! Extremely poor customer service!


Time to give the others a try!


----------

